# Эндоскопическая операция L5-S1. Интересует мнение врачей и бывалых. Эффективна ли эта операция?



## Mume (6 Ноя 2020)

Всех приветствую. Хочу узнать по поводу эндоскопической операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1, это правда что процент рецидивов 5-7%?
Я так понимаю этот вид намного лучше микродискэктомии или заблуждаюсь? По крайней мере прижигают место отсечения грыжи (в эндоскопической)... 

А то зашел в одну группу и в ней врачи хвалят этот метод удаления, но хотелось бы услышать бывалых и врачей здесь.. есть же какие то подводные камни, не все так радужно.


----------

